# hi. ich bins der neue



## obione81 (13 Feb. 2007)

hi ich bins. nennt mich obi...
checkt dis _>my site
und dis - >http://www.obione.eu/Desktop.rar
(selbstgebauter flash desktop auf 1024 x 768 mit über 100 pix [läuft nur auf schnellen rechnern])


----------



## AMUN (13 Feb. 2007)

Hallo obi…

da heiße ich dich mal willkommen on Board und wünsche dir viel spaß in unserer kleinen Gemeinde


Gruß
Meister


----------



## rise (13 Feb. 2007)

hallo obi..... (heisst so nicht auch ein Biber) 

Viel Spass hier an Board und auf ein fröhliches posten:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (13 Feb. 2007)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen an Board und ich wünsche dir hier viel Spaß.

Auf frohes posten und nette Diskussionen!


Lieben Gruß, Muli


----------



## spoiler (14 Feb. 2007)

Welcome on Board 
Have fun und frohes Posten!!


----------

